# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کیا میخوان شروع کنن اما برنامه ندارن؟بیا تو

## Neo.Healer

همچین کسی دارم که مشکلش فقط برنامه باشه؟
اگه آره من برای برنامه ریزی دروس اختصاصی امروز کمک میکنم
اما اینا که هی برنامه عوض میکنن و... نه

----------


## Neo.Healer

مثل اینکه همه برنامه دارین :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (94): 
پس چرا شروع نمی کنید و اینجا پلاسید؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> 


چرا ناراحت؟

----------


## khate

> همچین کسی دارم که مشکلش فقط برنامه باشه؟
> اگه آره من برای برنامه ریزی دروس اختصاصی امروز کمک میکنم
> اما اینا که هی برنامه عوض میکنن و... نه


من تو اختصاصیا  بیشتر زیست و فیزیک میخونم و ریاضی  و شیمی رو هر وقت خیلی حوصله م زیادی باشه میخونم چکار کنم بنظرت  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_راستش من طبق برنامه گزینه دو میرم ولی دوست دارم یکی برام برنامه ریزی روزانه بکنه_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من تو اختصاصیا  بیشتر زیست و فیزیک میخونم و ریاضی  و شیمی رو هر وقت خیلی حوصله م زیادی باشه میخونم چکار کنم بنظرت  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بهتره برنامه این دو درس منظم و از پیش تعیین شده باشه چون میلی به خوندنشون نداری یکیشو بذار بعنوان الوین درسی که میخونی صب و بعدش درس مورد علاقه تو بذار
نگو من هرجور حسم بکشه میخونم برای دروسی که بهشون توجه داری اینکار درسته اما برای درسایی که خوشت نمیاد یا توجهت کمه بهتره یه تایم دقیق باشه و خودمو مجبور کنی و بعدش درس مورد علاقه ات بذاری
یه حجم تعریف کنی برای خوندنش و بخونی
یکی از درس هارم نگه دار وقتی پرانرزی تری در طول روز
ریاضی بهتره یک روز در میان و اگه ضعیف هر روز باشه
شیمی هم همچنین

----------


## khate

> _راستش من طبق برنامه گزینه دو میرم ولی دوست دارم یکی برام برنامه ریزی روزانه بکنه_



خب تو شاید یه روزمریض باشی نتونی اجرا کنی برنامه  اون روزو  .بنظرم هفتگی خوبه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _راستش من طبق برنامه گزینه دو میرم ولی دوست دارم یکی برام برنامه ریزی روزانه بکنه_


برنامه ریزی روزانه کردن یکنفر دیگه براتون زیاد توصیه نمیشه مگر اینکه خودتون شخصیت خشکی داشته باشید 
منظورم اینکه مثلا یکی فلان ساعت حس میکنه الان میچسبه زیست بخونم ......اینو مشاور نمیدونه که از قبل برات اون ساعت زیست بذاره در نتیجه ممکنه مجبور به خوندن درس دیگه باشی و این باعث میشه بازدهیت از حالت حداکثر یکم کمتر بشه
اما افراد خشک مثل کامپیوتر میمونن و کلا اینچیزا براشون معنی ندارن 
در مورد برنامه روزانه یه ساختار کلی داشته باش یعنی
قراره متنوع بخونی یا تعداد درس کم
چه درسایی هر روز میخونی 
چقد عمومی میخونی
این ساختار جمعه هر هفته برای کل هفته میچینی
بعد هر شب واسه روز بعد بر اون اساس برنامه ریزی میکنی و حجم یادت نره بنویسی مثلا زیست فصل اول دوم از اول تا آخر لیپید ها میخونم با تست
زیست بهتره هر روز بخونید

----------


## khate

> بهتره برنامه این دو درس منظم و از پیش تعیین شده باشه چون میلی به خوندنشون نداری یکیشو بذار بعنوان الوین درسی که میخونی صب و بعدش درس مورد علاقه تو بذار
> نگو من هرجور حسم بکشه میخونم برای دروسی که بهشون توجه داری اینکار درسته اما برای درسایی که خوشت نمیاد یا توجهت کمه بهتره یه تایم دقیق باشه و خودمو مجبور کنی و بعدش درس مورد علاقه ات بذاری
> یه حجم تعریف کنی برای خوندنش و بخونی
> یکی از درس هارم نگه دار وقتی پرانرزی تری در طول روز
> ریاضی بهتره یک روز در میان و اگه ضعیف هر روز باشه
> شیمی هم همچنین


متاسفانه خیلی ذهنم راحت طلب شده  :Yahoo (17):  نه اتفاقا تو هردوتا درس هم خوبه پایه م فقط ذهنم تنبل شده از فردا پدرشو باید درارم  :Yahoo (114):  مرسی از راهنماییت  عزیزم و اینک اون دفع  ک برنامتو گذاشته بودی من یاد داشتنش -  کردم راضی هستی؟ک از اون استفاده کنم.؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> متاسفانه خیلی ذهنم راحت طلب شده  نه اتفاقا تو هردوتا درس هم خوبه پایه م فقط ذهنم تنبل شده از فردا پدرشو باید درارم  مرسی از راهنماییت  عزیزم و اینک اون دفع  ک برنامتو گذاشته بودی من یاد داشتنش -  کردم راضی هستی؟ک از اون استفاده کنم.؟


من تقریبا
اما چون زمان شروع تو چند هفته دیرتره بهتره تغییرش بدی وگرنه زمان اتمامش دیر میشه

----------


## alireza.mo79

من سال دوممه نمیدونم چرا امسال حال عمومی خوندن ندارم
بیشتر اختصاصی میخونم

----------


## khate

> من تقریبا
> اما چون زمان شروع تو چند هفته دیرتره بهتره تغییرش بدی وگرنه زمان اتمامش دیر میشه


من چون کمی زودتر از اون برنامه شرو  کرده بودم الان تقریبا 70*80درصدشو انجام دادم .منظورم از راضی این بود ک حلال کنی ک دارم استفاده میکنم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من سال دومه نمیدونم چرا امسال حال عمومی خوندن ندارم
> بیشتر اختصاصی میخونم


تقریبا طبیعیه ما همیشه عادت کردیم اختصاصی بخونیم و اسم عمومی خوندن از دوران مدرسه شده کار بیهوده
احتمالا خیلیا وقتی دروس عمومی میخونن خوابشون میگیره و اصلا انگار نه انگار اونم درسه 
بهتره برای شروع بعنوان زنگ تفریح به این درسا نگا کنید 
بین دوتا اختصاصی یکساعت یا نیمساعت وقت بذارید هم سختی درسا یکم براتون آسون میشه و مغز استراحت میکنه هم ضرر نمیکنید 
یکساعت آخر شبم عمومی بخونید 
مثلا برای 7ساعت اختصاصی یه 2ساعتم عمومی حتما بخونید 
وگرنه بمونه برای بعد عید اشکتون درمیاد

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من چون کمی زودتر از اون برنامه شرو  کرده بودم الان تقریبا 70*80درصدشو انجام دادم .منظورم از راضی این بود ک حلال کنی ک دارم استفاده میکنم


آهان من فکر کردم رضایت من از خود برنامه بود
مشکلی نیس  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## khate

> آهان من فکر کردم رضایت من از خود برنامه بود
> مشکلی نیس


خیلی برنامه مهندسی شده و خوبیه مر ر ر سی :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> خیلی برنامه مهندسی شده و خوبیه مر ر ر سی


کدوم برنامه؟لینکشو بفرست

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

من هرچی میکنم نمیتونم روزی بیش از 3درس بخونم!! :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114): باور میکنید؟هرچ میکنم نمیشه میبینم شب شده

----------


## METTIX

با سلام
به نظرت من تا الان که اینا رو خوندم 
ادبیات :تابودجه بندی ازمونای قلم چی لغت درساشو خوندم و کمی هم تاریخ ادبیاتشو
عربی:فعلا هیجی :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
دینی :تقریبا اینو خوب خوندم تا بودجه قلم چی اومدم جلو 
زبان: هیچی (اینو سطحم خوبه خیلی نیاز نمیبینم روش وقت بزارم بعد عید میارمش بالا فعلا فقط میخوام ریدینگ کار کنم)
ریاضی :مثلثاتو خوندم با احتمال آمارم دست پا شکسته خوندم ( تست خیلی کمی واسه اینا زدم
زیست زیست دوم فصول 4 5 6 7 رو با Iq تست زدم و فصول 1 2 3 و 8 رو فقط متن کتابو خوندم + پروتیین پیش 
فیزیک : حرکت رو از رو گاج زدم با تستای ستاره دارش+دینامیک گاج با تستای ستاره دارش
شیمی :دوم رو تا فصل 3 خوندم +تعداد کمی تست از iq زدم و پیش هم دو فصل سینتیک .و تعادل رو با تست خیلی سبز وتعداد کمی تست iq زدم

----------


## maryam13

> با سلام
> به نظرت من تا الان که اینا رو خوندم 
> ادبیات :تابودجه بندی ازمونای قلم چی لغت درساشو خوندم و کمی هم تاریخ ادبیاتشو
> عربی:فعلا هیجی
> دینی :تقریبا اینو خوب خوندم تا بودجه قلم چی اومدم جلو 
> زبان: هیچی (اینو سطحم خوبه خیلی نیاز نمیبینم روش وقت بزارم بعد عید میارمش بالا فعلا فقط میخوام ریدینگ کار کنم)
> ریاضی :مثلثاتو خوندم با احتمال آمارم دست پا شکسته خوندم ( تست خیلی کمی واسه اینا زدم
> زیست زیست دوم فصول 4 5 6 7 رو با Iq تست زدم و فصول 1 2 3 و 8 رو فقط متن کتابو خوندم + پروتیین پیش 
> فیزیک : حرکت رو از رو گاج زدم با تستای ستاره دارش+دینامیک گاج با تستای ستاره دارش
> شیمی :دوم رو تا فصل 3 خوندم +تعداد کمی تست از iq زدم و پیش هم دو فصل سینتیک .و تعادل رو با تست خیلی سبز وتعداد کمی تست iq زدم


فیزیک حتما زوج درس از پایه انتخاب کن

----------


## ifmvi

> همچین کسی دارم که مشکلش فقط برنامه باشه؟
> اگه آره من برای برنامه ریزی دروس اختصاصی امروز کمک میکنم
> اما اینا که هی برنامه عوض میکنن و... نه


سلام.من هستم  :Yahoo (2):  ، از صفر میخوام شروع کنم.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> فیزیک حتما زوج درس از پایه انتخاب کن


شما پشت کنکور هستین؟همیشه انلاین هستین!!!

----------


## maryam13

> شما پشت کنکور هستین؟همیشه انلاین هستین!!!


بنده دانشجو هستم

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> بنده دانشجو هستم


چ رشته ای؟موفق باشین

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام.من هستم  ، از صفر میخوام شروع کنم.


حالا چرا ناراحت؟ا
خب برنامه دارید؟

----------


## maryam13

> چ رشته ای؟موفق باشین


اموزش ابتدایی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کدوم برنامه؟لینکشو بفرست


برنامه ای که من ذاشتم و گفتم مونده اجراش 
اون بالا سرچ کن:اینم برنامه من فقط مونده اجراش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من هرچی میکنم نمیتونم روزی بیش از 3درس بخونم!!باور میکنید؟هرچ میکنم نمیشه میبینم شب شده


یه دفترچه بردار کاارایی که میکنی در طول روز بنویس هرساعت 
اینجوری اخر شب میفهمی وقتت به چیا میره
اگه نمیتونی خونه برو کتابخونه چند روز

----------


## ifmvi

> حالا چرا ناراحت؟ا
> خب برنامه دارید؟


قرار بود طبق قلمچی برم بهش نمیرسم اصلا ،خواستم فشرده کنم اصلا برام مقدور نیست اونجوری هیچی یاد نمیگیرم.برنامتونو که گذاشته بودید دیدم خیلی خوب بود ولی از الان میشه شروعش کرد؟اگه بله چه تغییراتی روش اعمال کنم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام
> به نظرت من تا الان که اینا رو خوندم 
> ادبیات :تابودجه بندی ازمونای قلم چی لغت درساشو خوندم و کمی هم تاریخ ادبیاتشو
> عربی:فعلا هیجی
> دینی :تقریبا اینو خوب خوندم تا بودجه قلم چی اومدم جلو 
> زبان: هیچی (اینو سطحم خوبه خیلی نیاز نمیبینم روش وقت بزارم بعد عید میارمش بالا فعلا فقط میخوام ریدینگ کار کنم)
> ریاضی :مثلثاتو خوندم با احتمال آمارم دست پا شکسته خوندم ( تست خیلی کمی واسه اینا زدم
> زیست زیست دوم فصول 4 5 6 7 رو با Iq تست زدم و فصول 1 2 3 و 8 رو فقط متن کتابو خوندم + پروتیین پیش 
> فیزیک : حرکت رو از رو گاج زدم با تستای ستاره دارش+دینامیک گاج با تستای ستاره دارش
> شیمی :دوم رو تا فصل 3 خوندم +تعداد کمی تست از iq زدم و پیش هم دو فصل سینتیک .و تعادل رو با تست خیلی سبز وتعداد کمی تست iq زدم


مثل اینکه نخونده فقط منم
خوب خوندی فقط عمومی یکم کمه
راستی زبان به هوای اینکه بلدی نذار بعدا یهو دیدی نقطه قوتت خدای نکرده شد ضعف
پارتنر پیدا کردی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> قرار بود طبق قلمچی برم بهش نمیرسم اصلا ،خواستم فشرده کنم اصلا برام مقدور نیست اونجوری هیچی یاد نمیگیرم.برنامتونو که گذاشته بودید دیدم خیلی خوب بود ولی از الان میشه شروعش کرد؟اگه بله چه تغییراتی روش اعمال کنم؟


سطح درسیتونو بگید؟

----------


## METTIX

> مثل اینکه نخونده فقط منم
> خوب خوندی فقط عمومی یکم کمه
> راستی زبان به هوای اینکه بلدی نذار بعدا یهو دیدی نقطه قوتت خدای نکرده شد ضعف
> پارتنر پیدا کردی؟


والا همینارو هم دست پا شکسته خوندم یعنی فاجعه طور مثلا 50 تا تست زیست یمزدم بعد به هوای این که 5 دقیقه استراحت کنم میرفتم بیرون از اتاق و دیگه چشمت روز بد نبینه یهو به خودم میومدم میبیدیم 7 8 ساعت گذشت و من هنوز حتی نرفتم جواب اون 50 تست زیستی که زدم رو بخونم 
زبانو فعلا تا اسفند فقط ریدینگ و کلوز کار میکنم + لغات خارج از کتاب که تو متن کاربرد زیاد داره قواعدشو تقریبا فولم و به تست نیاز ندارم
پارتنرم پیدا نشد متاسفانه یعنی پیدا شد ولی تو اون سطحی که مدنظرم بود نبودن و فعلا دارم با همون حال و هوا و حس بی انگیزگی ام درس میخونم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> والا همینارو هم دست پا شکسته خوندم یعنی فاجعه طور مثلا 50 تا تست زیست یمزدم بعد به هوای این که 5 دقیقه استراحت کنم میرفتم بیرون از اتاق و دیگه چشمت روز بد نبینه یهو به خودم میومدم میبیدیم 7 8 ساعت گذشت و من هنوز حتی نرفتم جواب اون 50 تست زیستی که زدم رو بخونم 
> زبانو فعلا تا اسفند فقط ریدینگ و کلوز کار میکنم + لغات خارج از کتاب که تو متن کاربرد زیاد داره قواعدشو تقریبا فولم و به تست نیاز ندارم
> پارتنرم پیدا نشد متاسفانه یعنی پیدا شد ولی تو اون سطحی که مدنظرم بود نبودن و فعلا دارم با همون حال و هوا و حس بی انگیزگی ام درس میخونم


من میرم کتابخونه 2ساعت اول فول میخونما اونم ریاضیه 
بعد انگار بهم خواب آور بزنن همون کتابخونه تخت میخوابم دو سه ساعت
عصرم که نت
من امسال پرستاری روزانه بیارم با این وضع باید خدارو شکر کنم

----------


## khate

> کدوم برنامه؟لینکشو بفرست


والا بلد نیستم لینک بزارم ببخشید..بگو Curer برات بفرسته :Yahoo (105):

----------


## METTIX

> من میرم کتابخونه 2ساعت اول فول میخونما اونم ریاضیه 
> بعد انگار بهم خواب آور بزنن همون کتابخونه تخت میخوابم دو سه ساعت
> عصرم که نت
> من امسال پرستاری روزانه بیارم با این وضع باید خدارو شکر کنم


خوبه شما تو شهرتون کتابخونه هست که برین حداقل تو جودرس خوندن قرار بگیرین
تو شهر ما که کتابخونه اش مسخره بازیه کلا سه روز بازه اونم 8 صبح تا 5 عصر اصلا نمیصرفه که ادم بخواد بره و بیاد
از اونورم یه حسی از درون آزارم میده که من که سطحم بالاس میتونم خیلی عالی بخونم چرا اصلا دلم به درس نمیره و نمیزاره که درس بخونم
اینقد این از جو رقابت کلاس و درس مدرسه دور بودن اذیتم میکنه که رفتم سابت کلاسینو( که یه جلسه رایگان میزاره واسه هر کس) یه جلسه انلاین ریاضیحیدری رو دیدم با این که رو مبحثش مسلط بودم(مثلثات بود) و تقریبا همه ی چیزای که میفگت برام تکراری بود ولی این حس که انگار تو کلاسم و با بقیه اونایی که تو کلاس انلاین هستن رقابت دارم ( چون یه باکس کنار صفحه ای که معلمش داره  درس میده داره که هرکس میتونه به صورت نوشتاری یا با ویس با معلمی که درس میده صحبت کنه) و هر وقت تست میداد تقریبا زودتر از همه حل میکردم خیلی بهم انگیزه داد و همون روز تونستم 8 ساعت درس بخونم ولی فرداش دوباره روز از نو روزی از نو

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خوبه شما تو شهرتون کتابخونه هست که برین حداقل تو جودرس خوندن قرار بگیرین
> تو شهر ما که کتابخونه اش مسخره بازیه کلا سه روز بازه اونم 8 صبح تا 5 عصر اصلا نمیصرفه که ادم بخواد بره و بیاد
> از اونورم یه حسی از درون آزارم میده که من که سطحم بالاس میتونم خیلی عالی بخونم چرا اصلا دلم به درس نمیره و نمیزاره که درس بخونم
> اینقد این از جو رقابت کلاس و درس مدرسه دور بودن اذیتم میکنه که رفتم سابت کلاسینو( که یه جلسه رایگان میزاره واسه هر کس) یه جلسه انلاین ریاضیحیدری رو دیدم با این که رو مبحثش مسلط بودم(مثلثات بود) و تقریبا همه ی چیزای که میفگت برام تکراری بود ولی این حس که انگار تو کلاسم و با بقیه اونایی که تو کلاس انلاین هستن رقابت دارم ( چون یه باکس کنار صفحه ای که معلمش داره  درس میده داره که هرکس میتونه به صورت نوشتاری یا با ویس با معلمی که درس میده صحبت کنه) و هر وقت تست میداد تقریبا زودتر از همه حل میکردم خیلی بهم انگیزه داد و همون روز تونستم 8 ساعت درس بخونم ولی فرداش دوباره روز از نو روزی از نو


پس چرا همیشه نمیرید به این سایت؟

----------


## ifmvi

> سطح درسیتونو بگید؟


ضعیفه،خوب نیست اصلا.آزمون اول قلمچی رو رفتم فقط هیچی نخونده بودم 4000شدم.

----------


## METTIX

> پس چرا همیشه نمیرید به این سایت؟


هزینه اش بالاس یه درس نزدیک 700 تومن میشه
بعدم چیز خاصی نداره کلاساشون بیشتر شومن بازیه وگرنه همه  نکاتشون برام تکراری هس

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


برنامه ریزی روزانه کردن یکنفر دیگه براتون زیاد توصیه نمیشه مگر اینکه خودتون شخصیت خشکی داشته باشید 
منظورم اینکه مثلا یکی فلان ساعت حس میکنه الان میچسبه زیست بخونم ......اینو مشاور نمیدونه که از قبل برات اون ساعت زیست بذاره در نتیجه ممکنه مجبور به خوندن درس دیگه باشی و این باعث میشه بازدهیت از حالت حداکثر یکم کمتر بشه
اما افراد خشک مثل کامپیوتر میمونن و کلا اینچیزا براشون معنی ندارن 
در مورد برنامه روزانه یه ساختار کلی داشته باش یعنی
قراره متنوع بخونی یا تعداد درس کم
چه درسایی هر روز میخونی 
چقد عمومی میخونی
این ساختار جمعه هر هفته برای کل هفته میچینی
بعد هر شب واسه روز بعد بر اون اساس برنامه ریزی میکنی و حجم یادت نره بنویسی مثلا زیست فصل اول دوم از اول تا آخر لیپید ها میخونم با تست
زیست بهتره هر روز بخونید


خو من تقریبا خشکم 
ولی خب هفتگی بد نیست 
یکی بیاد بگه این هفته این چیزا رو بخون_

----------


## MYDR

> همچین کسی دارم که مشکلش فقط برنامه باشه؟
> اگه آره من برای برنامه ریزی دروس اختصاصی امروز کمک میکنم
> اما اینا که هی برنامه عوض میکنن و... نه


 میشه یه برنامه ای دقیق ارائه کنید که فقط سال دهم رو ببندم؟ ( سه الی 4 ماه کافی هست براش) ؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> من میرم کتابخونه 2ساعت اول فول میخونما اونم ریاضیه 
> بعد انگار بهم خواب آور بزنن همون کتابخونه تخت میخوابم دو سه ساعت
> عصرم که نت
> من امسال پرستاری روزانه بیارم با این وضع باید خدارو شکر کنم


یه تکون به خودت بده...حیفه خدایی..حیفه عمرمون رو پشت کنکور حروم کنیم اخرشم بگیم حیف چیزی که میخواستم نشد...
میخوام واسه همیشه تمومش کنم این لعنتی رو..سخته ولی می ارزه..
به بعدش ..به خوشحالی پدرومادرم..به لحظاتی که هرروز دارم تو ذهنم مرورشون میکنم..به هدفای قشنگی که دارم..هرچی کم کاری کردم دیگه بسه..هرچی پشت گوش انداختم دیگه بسه ...
تو که میدونی که اگه وقت و انرژی بذاری میرسی پس چرا کم کاری میکنی ..؟ فقط تو نیستی خودمم اینطوریم..هی پشت گوش میندازم..ولی حوصلم داره دیگه سر میره...با همه وجود تلاشتون رو کنید و نتیجه رو به خدا بسپار
خدا برنامه های خوبی واسمون داره به شرطی که شایستگی مون رو نشونش بدیم...
روزهای خوب زندگیمو میخوام بسازم...امسال سال موفقیت هر کدوم از ما میتونه باشه...
از حرفای یه مشت شل مغز هم نترسید...راه خودتون رو برید کارتون رو انجام بدین ..
به امید شادی و موفقیت های روز افزون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ضعیفه،خوب نیست اصلا.آزمون اول قلمچی رو رفتم فقط هیچی نخونده بودم 4000شدم.


میخواید بجای اون براتون یه برنامه دیگه از صفر بگم؟

----------


## YasharUR

من مشکلی در برنامه ریزی ندارم اما برنامه بسیار مشکلی دارم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هزینه اش بالاس یه درس نزدیک 700 تومن میشه
> بعدم چیز خاصی نداره کلاساشون بیشتر شومن بازیه وگرنه همه  نکاتشون برام تکراری هس


من چون اصلا در جریانش نبودم فکر کردم رایگانه :Yahoo (21): 
کتابخونه چی همون سه روزم خوبه که
البته منم مثل شمام ....نصیحتام رو خودم تاثیر نداره :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> 
> خو من تقریبا خشکم 
> ولی خب هفتگی بد نیست 
> یکی بیاد بگه این هفته این چیزا رو بخون_


اینو که عملا دارید
برنامه گزینه دو رو به سه هفته راحت تقسیم کنید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میشه یه برنامه ای دقیق ارائه کنید که فقط سال دهم رو ببندم؟ ( سه الی 4 ماه کافی هست براش) ؟


راستش من نظام قدیمم برنامه نظام جدید خب مباحثشو ترتیبشو نمیدونم
اما بعله میشه حتما
ما کنکوریا فک کن توی 8ماه باید سه سال رو جمع کنیم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یه تکون به خودت بده...حیفه خدایی..حیفه عمرمون رو پشت کنکور حروم کنیم اخرشم بگیم حیف چیزی که میخواستم نشد...
> میخوام واسه همیشه تمومش کنم این لعنتی رو..سخته ولی می ارزه..
> به بعدش ..به خوشحالی پدرومادرم..به لحظاتی که هرروز دارم تو ذهنم مرورشون میکنم..به هدفای قشنگی که دارم..هرچی کم کاری کردم دیگه بسه..هرچی پشت گوش انداختم دیگه بسه ...
> تو که میدونی که اگه وقت و انرژی بذاری میرسی پس چرا کم کاری میکنی ..؟ فقط تو نیستی خودمم اینطوریم..هی پشت گوش میندازم..ولی حوصلم داره دیگه سر میره...با همه وجود تلاشتون رو کنید و نتیجه رو به خدا بسپار
> خدا برنامه های خوبی واسمون داره به شرطی که شایستگی مون رو نشونش بدیم...
> روزهای خوب زندگیمو میخوام بسازم...امسال سال موفقیت هر کدوم از ما میتونه باشه...
> از حرفای یه مشت شل مغز هم نترسید...راه خودتون رو برید کارتون رو انجام بدین ..
> به امید شادی و موفقیت های روز افزون


من هرشب میخوام با خودم عهد طوفانی ازین حرفا دارم ...صب که پا میشم دقیقا اینمدلیم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (50): 
دارم واقعا سعی میکنم تدریجی زیادش کنم
راستش من هیچوقت خرخون نبودم همیشه شب امتحانی بودم و نمرات خوبیم گرفتم همین مغرورم کرد که کنکور و پشت کنکور موندن اون غرورو شکست
امیدوارمون هممون بعد کنکور بتونیم بگیم خدایا من که همه ی تلاشمو کردم از خودم راضیم
من هیچوقت اینو نگفتم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من مشکلی در برنامه ریزی ندارم اما برنامه بسیار مشکلی دارم 
> 
> فایل پیوست 84160


چی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## METTIX

> من چون اصلا در جریانش نبودم فکر کردم رایگانه
> کتابخونه چی همون سه روزم خوبه که
> البته منم مثل شمام ....نصیحتام رو خودم تاثیر نداره


نه مگه دیدی تا حالا کسی یه محصول در مورد کنکوررو رایگان بده کم مونده دیگه برای جذب دانش اموز بیشتر بیان واسشون استند اپ کمدی برن یه اداهای در میارن بعضی از این به اصطلاح اساتید که ادم از خودش بدش میاد
اصلا جو کتابخونه خوب نیس بیشتر بچه هاش واسه این که پدر مادرشون بالا سرشون نباشه میان کتابخونه میشنینن دور هم با گوشی شون بازی میکنن 
ولی خب بالاخره که باید شروع کرد شاید فکرکنی 7 ماه مونده وقت زیادی هست ولی به خدا یه چشم به بزنی و به خودت نیای(البته مخاطب حرفم خودمم هستم) میبینی شد عید و اونموقع استرس نرسیدن به مباحث هم میگیره آدمو همین امروز نزدیک به 5 ماه از کنکور 97 گذشته انگار دیروز بود این 7 ماه هم به همین زودی میگذره

----------


## yashar.b

ی سوال بی ربط بپرسم  :Yahoo (113): 
به نظرتون امسالم میشه با همین درصداا و همین رتبه و تراز همینو قبول شد یا سخت تر میشه (کارنامه مال کنکورامساله از گزینه دو) ؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*فایل پیوست 84162*

----------


## ifmvi

> میخواید بجای اون براتون یه برنامه دیگه از صفر بگم؟


اگه بشه که عالیه من سعی کردم چند بار خودم از صفر بریزم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نه مگه دیدی تا حالا کسی یه محصول در مورد کنکوررو رایگان بده کم مونده دیگه برای جذب دانش اموز بیشتر بیان واسشون استند اپ کمدی برن یه اداهای در میارن بعضی از این به اصطلاح اساتید که ادم از خودش بدش میاد
> اصلا جو کتابخونه خوب نیس بیشتر بچه هاش واسه این که پدر مادرشون بالا سرشون نباشه میان کتابخونه میشنینن دور هم با گوشی شون بازی میکنن 
> ولی خب بالاخره که باید شروع کرد شاید فکرکنی 7 ماه مونده وقت زیادی هست ولی به خدا یه چشم به بزنی و به خودت نیای(البته مخاطب حرفم خودمم هستم) میبینی شد عید و اونموقع استرس نرسیدن به مباحث هم میگیره آدمو همین امروز نزدیک به 5 ماه از کنکور 97 گذشته انگار دیروز بود این 7 ماه هم به همین زودی میگذره


یه معلم ریاضی شبکه یک انقد بپربپر کرد اصلا ابهت درس ریاضی زیر سوال رفت برام :Yahoo (94): 
دقیقا داری فضای کتابخونه مارو توصیف میکنی :Yahoo (94):  البته درسخونم هست پارسال خودم اونجا درس میخوندم
امسال که فقط خوابم و همه یجور نگام میکنن خجالت میکشم
 میخوام یه تابلو نصب کنم بنویسم :من پارسال بخدا رتبه ام خوب بوده الان فقط خسته ام میفهمی خسته :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31): 
نه از روی تجربه میدونم 7ماه عمرش قد یه ساعته زود میگذره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ی سوال بی ربط بپرسم 
> به نظرتون امسالم میشه با همین درصداا و همین رتبه و تراز همینو قبول شد یا سخت تر میشه (کارنامه مال کنکورامساله از گزینه دو) ؟؟؟


با این درصدا فیزیو میاری سراسری اما تهران شدنش نمیدونم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اگه بشه که عالیه من سعی کردم چند بار خودم از صفر بریزم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.


شما اینجا باشید یکم صبر کنید (حس منشی بودن بهم دست داد :Yahoo (117): )
من تایپ کنم طول میکشه 
نقلتون نمیکنم اما توی همین تاپیک میذارم برنامه رو

----------


## METTIX

> ی سوال بی ربط بپرسم 
> به نظرتون امسالم میشه با همین درصداا و همین رتبه و تراز همینو قبول شد یا سخت تر میشه (کارنامه مال کنکورامساله از گزینه دو) ؟؟؟


این پزشکی سراسری میاورده که :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  ینی اینقد دانشگاه تهران بودن براش مهم بوده که از پزشکی گذشته فیزیوتراپی زده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> این پزشکی سراسری میاورده که ینی اینقد دانشگاه تهران بودن براش مهم بوده که از پزشکی گذشته فیزیوتراپی زده


اگه این پزشکی سراسری میاورد که من الان اینجا نبودم

----------


## METTIX

> اگه این پزشکی سراسری میاورد که من الان اینجا نبودم


نمره ترازش 9815 هست  با 9516 میشناسم روزانه اهواز اورده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نمره ترازش 9815 هست  با 9516 میشناسم روزانه اهواز اورده


تراز من 9680 اینا بود برادر :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dmz.official

> این پزشکی سراسری میاورده که ینی اینقد دانشگاه تهران بودن براش مهم بوده که از پزشکی گذشته فیزیوتراپی زده


با این رتبه اگر اشتباه نکنم پزشکی نجف آباد و اینا رو میاورد  :Yahoo (21):  اگر منطقه یک باشه البته ...

----------


## yashar.b

> این پزشکی سراسری میاورده که ینی اینقد دانشگاه تهران بودن براش مهم بوده که از پزشکی گذشته فیزیوتراپی زده


نه بابا قضییه خیلی افتضاح تر از اونیه ک فک میکنی من یکم کارنامه های امسالو ک بالا پایین میکردم دیدم برای فیزیو باید تراز 9800 به بالا باشی ک تقریبن میشه هم سطح پزشکی تعهدی و پردیس  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_منم با قلمچی میخونم ولی خیلی ضعیفم شما چطور اینقدر قوین 9800،:/_

----------


## Neo.Healer

برای سطح صفر همسو خوندن پیش و پایه اصلا خوب نیس بخاطر پیش نیازا 
در ضمن برای همچین کسی بهرته مطالب از ساده به سخت خونده بشه پیس اول دوم بعد سوم بعد پیش
الان برنامه هم میتایپم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _منم با قلمچی میخونم ولی خیلی ضعیفم شما چطور اینقدر قوین 9800،:/_


کنکور و قلم فرق داره ها
9800 کنکور همون 7000 قلم چیه

----------


## Dmz.official

> نه بابا قضییه خیلی افتضاح تر از اونیه ک فک میکنی من یکم کارنامه های امسالو ک بالا پایین میکردم دیدم برای فیزیو باید تراز 9800 به بالا باشی ک تقریبن میشه هم سطح پزشکی تعهدی و پردیس


فیزیوتراپی هم البته خیلی طرفدار داره دوست من با 1800 منطقه یک رفت فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه اصفهان و حاضر نشد وایسه یه سال دیگه ... رشته خوبی هم هست و انتخاب بعد از پزشکی خیلی هاست

----------


## yashar.b

> فیزیوتراپی هم البته خیلی طرفدار داره دوست من با 1800 منطقه یک رفت فیزیوتراپی دانشگاه اصفهان و حاضر نشد وایسه یه سال دیگه ... رشته خوبی هم هست و انتخاب بعد از پزشکی خیلی ها


تف به این شانس دست  رو هر چی میزاریم میخشکه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## METTIX

> تراز من 9680 اینا بود برادر


منم 9636 شدم ولی این که میگم با 9516 پزشکی اهواز اورده بومی اونجا بود (البته دقیق نمیدونم کدوم دانشگاه استان اهواز هست)

----------


## Dmz.official

> تف به این شانس دست  رو هر چی میزاریم میخشکه


نخشکیده هنوز  :Yahoo (21):  ولی خب رشته هایی که کار براشون خوب هست متقاضی زیاد دارن !

----------


## ifmvi

> شما اینجا باشید یکم صبر کنید (حس منشی بودن بهم دست داد)
> من تایپ کنم طول میکشه 
> نقلتون نمیکنم اما توی همین تاپیک میذارم برنامه رو


خیلی ممنووون :Yahoo (8): 8

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


کنکور و قلم فرق داره ها
9800 کنکور همون 7000 قلم چیه


والا تو شهر ما با تراز6900 میانگینش
10600شد_

----------


## yashar.b

> نخشکیده هنوز  ولی خب رشته هایی که کار براشون خوب هست متقاضی زیاد دارن !


آره بابا من فیزیوتراپ نشم تیم ملی این شانس و از دست میده (اعتماد به نفسو)  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی جدای از شوخی خیلی به فیزیوتراپی ورزشی علاقه دارم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

شیمی 
دوم
فصل1....یک هفته
فصل 2.....یک هفته
فصل3....یک هفته
فصل4....دو هفته
فصل5....یک هفته

سوم
فصل1.....سه هفته
فصل2....یک هفته
فصل3.....دو هفته

پیش 
فصل1.....یک هفته
فصل2.....یک هفته
فصل3......سه هفته
فصل4.....دو هفته

میشه 19 هفته باز 15هفته قبل عیده
هحیانا اگر قصد حذف دارید دو فصل آخر پیش مناسبتره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> 
> والا تو شهر ما با تراز6900 میانگینش
> 10600شد_


بد شانسی
استرس
ترس 
تقلب
همه موثرن

----------


## Neo.Healer

این کل عمومی

ادبیات
دو مدل خونده میشه یبار درس به درس یبارم موضوعی اما در کنار هم پیش میرن
اول مدل درس به درس 
شما هرهفته فقط 3درس بخونید یعنی یک روز در میان 
دوم در هفته1تا8
سوم هفته 9تا 14
پیش هفته 15تا21 
یعنی تا عید بیشترش تموم میشه
در مورد موضوعی اول آرایه بعد املا سپس لغت در نهایت تاریخ ادب
واسه زبان فارسی ویرایش و انواع جمله رو در نهایت بخونید...لغت و املای زبان فارسی کنار قبلیا خونده بشه

عربی
اول هفته 1تاوسط هفته3.....مباحثش پایه ای اما بسیار راحتن
دوم وسط هفته3تا آخر9....مباحثش از سوم یکم سنگینتره
سوم......هفته 10تا 14
باز تا عید تموم میشه
هر هفته 1.5 درس یعنی یه هفته 1درس و هفته بعد 2درس

دینی
هر هفته 3درس خونده میشه یعنی یک روز در میان
دوم هفته 1تا وسط 6
سوم وسط هفته 6 تا آخر11
پیش هفته 12تا 14
میبینید که باز تا عید تمومه

زبان انگلیسی
هر هفته فقط 1.5 درس بخونید یعنی یه هفته 2درس و هفته بعد 1درس
سوم هفته 1تا 4
پیش هفته 5تا 10
متوجهید که تا عید تموم میشه 
جدای ازین هر شب وقتی پیش1 تموم شد تست کلوز و ریدینگ رو برای نیم ساعت کار کنید

ببینید عمومیا پیشرفت توش رحتتره و در ضمن توی کنکور واقعا تاثیر گذاره 
برای کل عمومیا روزی 3ساعت کافیه

----------


## Neo.Healer

زیست
دوم 
فصل1و2....یک هفته وقت
فصل3و4.....یک هفته وقت
فصل 5و6....یک هفته وقت
فصل 7و8....یک هفته وقت 
دو سه روزم برای مرور کلی

سوم
فصل1و2....یک هفته وقت
فصل 3و4....یک هفته وقت
فصل 5و6........یک و نیم هفته وقت (فصل 5کوتاه اما 6طولانیه)
فصل 7و8........3هفته وقت (ژنتیک قشنگ یاد میگیرید اما تست بیشترید بعد این دوره شروع میشه که هر روز یه ربع وقت میذارید واسه تست)
فصل 9و10....یک و نیم هفته وقت
فصل11.....یک هفته وقت با مرور کلی بقیه فصلا


تا الان کل پایه تموم شده و 13هفته گذشته 

حالا پیش
فصل1و2....یک هفته وقت
فصل 3و4.....یک هفته وقت
فصل 5....یک هفته وقت
فصل 6و7....یک هفته وقت
فصل 8........یک هفته وقت
فصل 9و10....یک هفته وقت
فصل 11....یک هفته وقت

اینم شد 7هفته

جمعا میشه20هفته 
شما 15هفته تا آخر سال وقته میخونی 
میمونه 5هفته
بعد اول سال دو هفته مرور میکنی بعد 5هفته باقی رو میخونی
در مورد مرور اوایل که لازم نیس و اواخر با ساعت مطالعه بالا تامین میشه
در ضمن من در نظر گرفتم که شما تمام جمعه ها واسه مرور و جبرانیه

----------


## Neo.Healer

در مورد فیزیک و ریاضی چون شرایط اشخاص متفاوته برنامه ریزی یکسان نمیشه کرد 
برای سطح صفر بهتره گزینشی خونده بشه البته با حذف کم
مثلا یکی با تابع راحتتره یکی با مشتق
فیزیک هم همینطور

فصل های راحت فیزیک:
کل اول آیننه و شکست نور و عدسی..دوهفته وقت میبره
دوم فشار............یک هفته وقت میبره
گرما و قانون گاز محساباتش طولانیه اما آسونه............یک هفته وقت
سوم فصل 3و4 راحته.......دوهفته وقت
پیش 2 بنظر خیلیا راحته.....واسه هر فصل یک هفته وقت 
اگه با حرکت شناسی راحتید.....کلش سه هفته وقت



ریاضی
 کل تابع و قدر مطلق و انوال ملحقات.......4-5هفته وقت
حد و امار......یک هفته وقت
مشتق......یک و نیم هفته وقت
انتگرال و ماتریس...............یک هفته وقت
ترکیبیات و احتمال............. دوهفته وقت
دنباله و کراندار و.... ................ یک هفته وقت
مثلثات..... یک هفته وقت


همینارو جمع کنی بازم 15 نمیشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

این شد کل درسای کنکور 
اگه واقعا یکی بخونه
تا عید از هر درس فوقش نصف پیش2 میمونه که یعنی حتی از بودجه بندی قلم چی هم بهتر
به آزمون جامع سنجش پایه هم میرسه
مرورم میکنه توی سه هفته اول فروردین بعد شروع میکنه بقیه نخونده ها

----------


## Neo.Healer

یه نظری حرفی سخنی :Yahoo (31):

----------


## yashar.b

> یه نظری حرفی سخنی


دستتون درد نکنه خسته نباشین 
ولی جدن شما یکی از اعضای مفید و بی حاشیه  انجمن اید ، من از طرف خودم تشکر میکنم ازتون  :Y (389):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دستتون درد نکنه خسته نباشین 
> ولی جدن شما یکی از اعضای مفید و بی حاشیه  انجمن اید ، من از طرف خودم تشکر میکنم ازتون


 :Y (561):  :Y (766):  :Y (766):  :Y (766):  :Y (559):

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer





نمیتونم از قلم انصراف بدم؟_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> 
> نمیتونم از قلم انصراف بدم؟_


میتونید نرید اما هزینه رو فک نکنم پس بدن 
فقط میتونید هر آزمون بری سوالا بگیرید بیارید خونه

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


میتونید نرید اما هزینه رو فک نکنم پس بدن 
فقط میتونید هر آزمون بری سوالا بگیرید بیارید خونه


من از برنامه میترسم آخه نابود شده_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> من از برنامه میترسم آخه نابود شده_


من که کامل ندیدم اما این تغییراتو دیدم تیکه تیکه صفحه زدن و منم بدم اومد از برنامه
مال پارسال فقط ایرادش این بود که تا قبل دی برنامه با شیب آروم میره و هی مرور از بهمن به بعد انگار دنبالش کرده باشی بدون مرور و سریعه انقد که نمیشه بهش رسید

----------


## khate

امروز خیلی وقتم تلف شد تو انجمن همیشه روزی ی ساعت میدم دم امروز شد  یه 4ساعت تقریبا :Yahoo (19):  فردا اگ دیدین من انلاینم هر چی فوش بلد بودین نثارم کنین :Y (546):  :Y (546):

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_نمیشه با  برنامه جدید خوب بست؟_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _نمیشه با  برنامه جدید خوب بست؟_


چرا میشه ...یعنی قطعا میشه
قلم چی که قرآن نی صددرصدی باشه و تنها راه

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


چرا میشه ...یعنی قطعا میشهقلم چی که قرآن نی صددرصدی باشه و تنها راه


البته من دیگه متاسفانه ثبت‌نام کردم پولم دادم_

----------


## METTIX

قلم چی خیلی برنامه امسالش افتضاح هس 
مخصوصا برنامه ازمون 16 اذرش 
اخه مگه میشه کلا فیزیک پیش 5ص بیاد تو ی ازمون :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> قلم چی خیلی برنامه امسالش افتضاح هس 
> مخصوصا برنامه ازمون 16 اذرش 
> اخه مگه میشه کلا فیزیک پیش 5ص بیاد تو ی ازمون


من زیستو دقت کردم که تیکه تیکه شده بود هی صفحه بندی ...فصل واحد نبود 
حتی قارچ هم توش بود انگاری

----------


## METTIX

> من زیستو دقت کردم که تیکه تیکه شده بود هی صفحه بندی ...فصل واحد نبود 
> حتی قارچ هم توش بود انگاری


اره دو صفحه اخر زیست پیش که مربوط به قارچ ها هستم توش قرار دادن

----------


## Amirkhan21

این تراز مشترکه برنامشون رو کمی خراب و سنگین تر کرده اگه اینو قاطیش نمیکردن بهتر میبود

----------


## maryam13

یه نصیحت به کسانی که ازمون میرن به هیچ وجه از برنامه ازمون جدا نشین چون ایکار مثل اینه بیای تاریخ کنکور رو به دلخواه خودتون تغییر بدید برنامه راهبردی رو برا خودتون شخصی سازی کنید و مباحثی رو که واقعا میتونید بخونید رو کار کنید به صورت کامل و به تسلط برسید

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_میگم اگه بخوام برنامه بریزیم واسه آزمون های گزینه ۲ خب 
هفته اول بیشتر زیست و شیمی بخونم همراه تست 
هفته دوم ریاضی و فیزیک همراه تست  
هفته سوم عمومی ها ( عمومی هام قویه میتونم راحت بخونم همه شون رو تو ۲،۳ روز ) 
روز های آخر دوره و مرور
چطوره ؟_

----------


## mahTEn

دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شد اما ب هوای رتبه ی بهتر با وجود مخالفت کل اعضای خانواده و فامیل و.. موندم پشت کنکور از مهر شرو کردم اما انگار انرژیم روز ب روز داره کمتر میشه اصلا او انگیزه ای ک پارسال داشتمو امسال ندارم..برنامه هم دارم اما درست حسابی بهش عمل نمیکنم ..شما پشت کنکوریا با این مشکل انگیزه چیکار میکنید؟اصن نمیدونم چرا اینجور شدم..البته یکمم مغرور شدم گفتم بلدم هی دس دس کردم این شد وضعم ...کسی راهح نداره؟؟

----------


## TurBu

> زیست
> دوم 
> فصل1و2....یک هفته وقت
> فصل3و4.....یک هفته وقت
> فصل 5و6....یک هفته وقت
> فصل 7و8....یک هفته وقت 
> دو سه روزم برای مرور کلی
> 
> سوم
> ...


ببخشید شما برای زیست از چه منبعی استفاده میکنید . من بین iq و نشر الگو موندم و سطحم متوسط هست بیشتر منظورم تست های الگو با ایکیو هست . درسنامه ی الگو رو کاری ندارم . ممنون میشم

----------


## TurBu

> این شد کل درسای کنکور 
> اگه واقعا یکی بخونه
> تا عید از هر درس فوقش نصف پیش2 میمونه که یعنی حتی از بودجه بندی قلم چی هم بهتر
> به آزمون جامع سنجش پایه هم میرسه
> مرورم میکنه توی سه هفته اول فروردین بعد شروع میکنه بقیه نخونده ها


از چه منبعی واسه زیست استفاده میکنید من سطحم متوسط هست و بین نشر الگو و iq  موندم . درسنامه الگو برام مهم نیست

----------


## ifmvi

> یه نظری حرفی سخنی


خیلی خیلی ممنون.فقط مباحث ریاضی فیزیک رو که گفتین چند درصد رو شامل میشن؟

----------


## Accident

> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شد اما ب هوای رتبه ی بهتر با وجود مخالفت کل اعضای خانواده و فامیل و.. موندم پشت کنکور از مهر شرو کردم اما انگار انرژیم روز ب روز داره کمتر میشه اصلا او انگیزه ای ک پارسال داشتمو امسال ندارم..برنامه هم دارم اما درست حسابی بهش عمل نمیکنم ..شما پشت کنکوریا با این مشکل انگیزه چیکار میکنید؟اصن نمیدونم چرا اینجور شدم..البته یکمم مغرور شدم گفتم بلدم هی دس دس کردم این شد وضعم ...کسی راهح نداره؟؟


فقط رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقه ات میتونه باعث انگیزه دادن بشه. من هم فارغ التحصیل هستم. پیشنهادم به شما اینه که باشگاه ثبت نام کنید و در کنار درس خوندن ورزش کنید.

----------


## shirepesar

> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شد اما ب هوای رتبه ی بهتر با وجود مخالفت کل اعضای خانواده و فامیل و.. موندم پشت کنکور از مهر شرو کردم اما انگار انرژیم روز ب روز داره کمتر میشه اصلا او انگیزه ای ک پارسال داشتمو امسال ندارم..برنامه هم دارم اما درست حسابی بهش عمل نمیکنم ..شما پشت کنکوریا با این مشکل انگیزه چیکار میکنید؟اصن نمیدونم چرا اینجور شدم..البته یکمم مغرور شدم گفتم بلدم هی دس دس کردم این شد وضعم ...کسی راهح نداره؟؟


انگیزه چیزی نیس که از جایی گیر بیاری ، باید خودت پیداش کنی

----------


## Ana.m

من از برنامه قلم چی عقب افتادم بابرنامه قلم چی برم همچنان یا ازش جداشم ؟! از ی رتبه برتر تو انجمن پرسیدم گفت نیم اول فشرده بخون طبق قلم چی نیم دوم با قلم چی برو بهش برسی . من دارم فک میکنم اخه میخوام واس کنکور بخونم یاد بگیرم چی ب چی نه ک فقط ب برنامه برسم اخرشم نه خوب تست زدم نه کامل خوندم حالا واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## shirepesar

_ما زندانی چیزایی هستیم که خودمون ساختیمش
__همیشه جزو تغییراتی باش كه میخوای در دنیا ببینی
__همیشه یه راهی هست
PrisonBreak#_

----------


## Ana.m

من الان از قلم چی عقبم از قلم چی جرا بشم یا ادامه بدم از ی رتبه برتر پرسیدم گفت تا نیمه اول فشرده بخون ک  نیمه دوم    با قلم چی هماهنگ بشی ، اخه من واسه کنکور میخوام بخونم نه واسه اینک برسم ب ازمونا حالا من نمیدونم چیکار کنم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## YasharUR

> چی؟


هم نامهربونه هم افت جونه هم با دیگرونه هم قدرم ندونه ندونه ندونه
هم دور دورنگه هم خیلی زرنگه هم دلش چه سنگه هم با من بجنگه بجنگه بجنگه
از این چیزاش خبر دارم اما چ کنم دوسش دارم
از این کاراش خبر دارم اما چ کنم دوسش دارم
خصوصیات برنامه ام به زبانی ساده و سلیس

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> من الان از قلم چی عقبم از قلم چی جرا بشم یا ادامه بدم از ی رتبه برتر پرسیدم گفت تا نیمه اول فشرده بخون ک  نیمه دوم    با قلم چی هماهنگ بشی ، اخه من واسه کنکور میخوام بخونم نه واسه اینک برسم ب ازمونا حالا من نمیدونم چیکار کنم


به نظر من جدا شو..هرچی زور بزنی به قلمچی نمیرسی برسی هم ماسمالی میرسی..قلمچی هدف نیست..هدف کنکوره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _میگم اگه بخوام برنامه بریزیم واسه آزمون های گزینه ۲ خب 
> هفته اول بیشتر زیست و شیمی بخونم همراه تست 
> هفته دوم ریاضی و فیزیک همراه تست  
> هفته سوم عمومی ها ( عمومی هام قویه میتونم راحت بخونم همه شون رو تو ۲،۳ روز ) 
> روز های آخر دوره و مرور
> چطوره ؟_


نه اصلا
هر روز زیست و شیمی باشه
ریاضی فیزیک یک در میون
هرروز دوساعت عمومی
برنامه ای که شما گذاشتید تا هفته سوم مطالب هفته اولو تسلط از دست میره و میشه دوباره کاری

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شد اما ب هوای رتبه ی بهتر با وجود مخالفت کل اعضای خانواده و فامیل و.. موندم پشت کنکور از مهر شرو کردم اما انگار انرژیم روز ب روز داره کمتر میشه اصلا او انگیزه ای ک پارسال داشتمو امسال ندارم..برنامه هم دارم اما درست حسابی بهش عمل نمیکنم ..شما پشت کنکوریا با این مشکل انگیزه چیکار میکنید؟اصن نمیدونم چرا اینجور شدم..البته یکمم مغرور شدم گفتم بلدم هی دس دس کردم این شد وضعم ...کسی راهح نداره؟؟


عملا مشکل اصلی پشت کنکوریا همینه بخصوص اونایی که پارسال خوب خوندن و هم مغرور میشن هم از درس خسته ان 
انگیزشی ایمان سرورپور ببین
اما در کل تنها راهش بزور خوندنه
رتبه تون چند بود؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشید شما برای زیست از چه منبعی استفاده میکنید . من بین iq و نشر الگو موندم و سطحم متوسط هست بیشتر منظورم تست های الگو با ایکیو هست . درسنامه ی الگو رو کاری ندارم . ممنون میشم


من آیکیو
الگو ندارم کلا اما دیدمش تستای الگو هم خوبه 
آیکیو تستاشو نمیشه زماندار زد و ممکنه بخاطر دائما غلط زدن یکم آدمو کلافه کنه اما ارزششو داره و بهتره کنارش یه منبع دیگه واسه تست زماندار داشته باشید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خیلی خیلی ممنون.فقط مباحث ریاضی فیزیک رو که گفتین چند درصد رو شامل میشن؟


هردو حدود 60-70 
البته پیش2 من منظورم از فصل 3به بعده
دقیقو خودتون محاسبه کنید از روی بودجه بندی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من از برنامه قلم چی عقب افتادم بابرنامه قلم چی برم همچنان یا ازش جداشم ؟! از ی رتبه برتر تو انجمن پرسیدم گفت نیم اول فشرده بخون طبق قلم چی نیم دوم با قلم چی برو بهش برسی . من دارم فک میکنم اخه میخوام واس کنکور بخونم یاد بگیرم چی ب چی نه ک فقط ب برنامه برسم اخرشم نه خوب تست زدم نه کامل خوندم حالا واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم


اگه میتونی به برنامه برسی واقعا سعیو نکن که با همون پیش بری
بخصوص آزمون های جمع بندی دی و بهمن میتونه بهت کمک کنه
اما اگه نمیتونی ......از الان هرچقد میتونی بخون دوم و پیش1 رو 
برنامه نیمسال دومت فشرده میشه که در کنار بقیه باید اینارم جبران کنی
راه حل آخرم کلا جدا شدن از آزمونه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هم نامهربونه هم افت جونه هم با دیگرونه هم قدرم ندونه ندونه ندونه
> هم دور دورنگه هم خیلی زرنگه هم دلش چه سنگه هم با من بجنگه بجنگه بجنگه
> از این چیزاش خبر دارم اما چ کنم دوسش دارم
> از این کاراش خبر دارم اما چ کنم دوسش دارم
> خصوصیات برنامه ام به زبانی ساده و سلیس


 :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 
برنامه منم همچنین :Yahoo (117):

----------


## METTIX

> دوستان من امسال رتبم خوب شد اما ب هوای رتبه ی بهتر با وجود مخالفت کل اعضای خانواده و فامیل و.. موندم پشت کنکور از مهر شرو کردم اما انگار انرژیم روز ب روز داره کمتر میشه اصلا او انگیزه ای ک پارسال داشتمو امسال ندارم..برنامه هم دارم اما درست حسابی بهش عمل نمیکنم ..شما پشت کنکوریا با این مشکل انگیزه چیکار میکنید؟اصن نمیدونم چرا اینجور شدم..البته یکمم مغرور شدم گفتم بلدم هی دس دس کردم این شد وضعم ...کسی راهح نداره؟؟


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): تقریبا اکثر رتبه های زیر 5000 کنکور 97 که موندن  پشت کنکور همین حسو دارن واقعاهم سخته ولی باید تحمل کرد سربار بودن را(اهنگ چاووشی) 
شما رتبتون چند شد 97؟

----------


## TurBu

> من آیکیو
> الگو ندارم کلا اما دیدمش تستای الگو هم خوبه 
> آیکیو تستاشو نمیشه زماندار زد و ممکنه بخاطر دائما غلط زدن یکم آدمو کلافه کنه اما ارزششو داره و بهتره کنارش یه منبع دیگه واسه تست زماندار داشته باشید


ببخشید یه سوال دیگ تست های ایکیو رو شما به چه صورت میزنید . اخه زمان بره میرسم تا عید 80 درصدشو بزنم? اگه هر روز 2/5 ساعت زیست بخونم به کتاب هم کاملا مسلط هستم . ایکیو رو تست میزنم 30 درصد درست درمیان متوسط . بعد اینکه یه عالمه نکته تازه و جدید داره همشو باید یاد داشت کرد باید چیکار کرد?

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشید یه سوال دیگ تست های ایکیو رو شما به چه صورت میزنید . اخه زمان بره میرسم تا عید 80 درصدشو بزنم? اگه هر روز 2/5 ساعت زیست بخونم به کتاب هم کاملا مسلط هستم . ایکیو رو تست میزنم 30 درصد درست درمیان متوسط . بعد اینکه یه عالمه نکته تازه و جدید داره همشو باید یاد داشت کرد باید چیکار کرد?


من دقیقا سر همین با اینکه کتاب گرونیه نسبت به بقیه هزینه کردم دوباره یه جلد دیگه شو خریدم
الان این جلد جدید همین نکاتو هایلایت میکنم و دیگه خط کشیدن اینا ندارم خودش شده یه دفتر نکته
فقط اون نکات خیلی خفن که تعدادشون کمه وارد کتاب میکنم
طبیعیه زیاد غلط زدن ...نکات ریز زیاد داره و من اصلا درصد نمیگیرم تست به تست بررسی میکنم
یادداشت نکنید هایلایت کنید توی خود پاسخنامه

----------


## reza2018

سلام دوستان...
قلمچی 30 اذر برای زیست فصل 1و2 سوم+6و7 پیش رو داره.2 هفته برای 4 فصل یعنی تقریبا برای هر فصل 3 روز فرصت هست. اینطور که من می خونم در 3روز فقط میتونم به متن درس ها مسلط شم!یعنی دیگه وقتی برای تست نمیمونه...شما هم همینطور هستید یا سرعت مطالعه من خیلی پایینه؟

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


سلام دوستان...
قلمچی 30 اذر برای زیست فصل 1و2 سوم+6و7 پیش رو داره.2 هفته برای 4 فصل یعنی تقریبا برای هر فصل 3 روز فرصت هست. اینطور که من می خونم در 3روز فقط میتونم به متن درس ها مسلط شم!یعنی دیگه وقتی برای تست نمیمونه...شما هم همینطور هستید یا سرعت مطالعه من خیلی پایینه؟


داداش من برا این آزمون هم هنوز تستاش نرسوندم کلا خیلی امسال یجوریه_

----------


## TurBu

> من دقیقا سر همین با اینکه کتاب گرونیه نسبت به بقیه هزینه کردم دوباره یه جلد دیگه شو خریدم
> الان این جلد جدید همین نکاتو هایلایت میکنم و دیگه خط کشیدن اینا ندارم خودش شده یه دفتر نکته
> فقط اون نکات خیلی خفن که تعدادشون کمه وارد کتاب میکنم
> طبیعیه زیاد غلط زدن ...نکات ریز زیاد داره و من اصلا درصد نمیگیرم تست به تست بررسی میکنم
> یادداشت نکنید هایلایت کنید توی خود پاسخنامه


ببخشید خیلی سوال میپرسم . واسه مرور ایکیو چیکار میکنید?

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشید خیلی سوال میپرسم . واسه مرور ایکیو چیکار میکنید?


خواهش میکنم
مرور تست های نشان دار و نکات هایلایت

----------


## formyself

اقااا من درس خوندنی خوابم میگیره فقط.چه کنممممم؟؟

----------


## عاطفه96

> همچین کسی دارم که مشکلش فقط برنامه باشه؟
> اگه آره من برای برنامه ریزی دروس اختصاصی امروز کمک میکنم
> اما اینا که هی برنامه عوض میکنن و... نه


سسلام،خواهش میکنم به من کمك کنین خیلی سر درگمم،صفر صفرم،فقطمم روزی 5تا6ساعت میتونم درس بخونم،تو رو خدا کمکم کنید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سسلام،خواهش میکنم به من کمك کنین خیلی سر درگمم،صفر صفرم،فقطمم روزی 5تا6ساعت میتونم درس بخونم،تو رو خدا کمکم کنید


سلام خوبین/
حالا چرا انقد اصرار؟عزیزم من برنامه توی همین تاپیک واسه شروع از صفر گذاشتم
اونو یه نگا بنداز خودت
بعد سوالی داشتی در خدمتم
ساعت مطالعه ات هم برای شروع خوبه فقط هر ماه 1-2ساعت بذار روش
هدفت چیه؟

----------


## عاطفه96

راستش عزیزم من فقط داروسازی میخام،من تازه عضو سایت شدم،تو کدوم صفحه برنامه گذاشتی؟؟؟من اصلا نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم،همش استرس دارم که نرسم،واسه همین اصراردارم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> راستش عزیزم من فقط داروسازی میخام،من تازه عضو سایت شدم،تو کدوم صفحه برنامه گذاشتی؟؟؟من اصلا نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم،همش استرس دارم که نرسم،واسه همین اصراردارم


صفحات 5و6همین تاپیک
یه سبک برنامه ریزی دیگه هم داشتم اون بالا علامت ذره بینه بزن سرچ کن:اینم برنامه من فقط مونده اجراش
تاپیک اونم میاره
بخونشون ببین چطورن
انشاالله حتما میرسی
وقت کافی هست
کدوم منطقه ای؟

----------


## عاطفه96

مشهدم،منطقه یک

----------


## عاطفه96

عزیزم،منظورت از یک هفته فصل اول شیمی،چند ساعته؟؟؟

----------


## TurBu

من دینامیکو میخونم ولی نمیخوام کار و انرژی رو بخونم میشه?
ویژگی های ماده میشه روش سرمایه گذاری کرد? سخته اسونه?

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


در مورد فیزیک و ریاضی چون شرایط اشخاص متفاوته برنامه ریزی یکسان نمیشه کرد 
برای سطح صفر بهتره گزینشی خونده بشه البته با حذف کم
مثلا یکی با تابع راحتتره یکی با مشتق
فیزیک هم همینطور

فصل های راحت فیزیک:
کل اول آیننه و شکست نور و عدسی..دوهفته وقت میبره
دوم فشار............یک هفته وقت میبره
گرما و قانون گاز محساباتش طولانیه اما آسونه............یک هفته وقت
سوم فصل 3و4 راحته.......دوهفته وقت
پیش 2 بنظر خیلیا راحته.....واسه هر فصل یک هفته وقت 
اگه با حرکت شناسی راحتید.....کلش سه هفته وقت



ریاضی
 کل تابع و قدر مطلق و انوال ملحقات.......4-5هفته وقت
حد و امار......یک هفته وقت
مشتق......یک و نیم هفته وقت
انتگرال و ماتریس...............یک هفته وقت
ترکیبیات و احتمال............. دوهفته وقت
دنباله و کراندار و.... ................ یک هفته وقت
مثلثات..... یک هفته وقت


همینارو جمع کنی بازم 15 نمیشه


برای فیزیک و رياضي خودت هم برای کنکور فقط همین قسمت ها رو می خونی؟؟ 
در ضمن يه دور درصد هات رو بگو لطفا*

----------


## formyself

من الان ک بقولی صفرم چطوری بخونم بتونم پزشکی درام؟؟اصن میشه؟؟؟ کمک کنید دمتون گرم

----------


## maryam13

> من الان ک بقولی صفرم چطوری بخونم بتونم پزشکی درام؟؟اصن میشه؟؟؟ کمک کنید دمتون گرم


با برنامه *Curer@بخون موفق میشی از مشاوره هاش استفاده کن چن تا کاربر دیگه هم هستن خیلی مفیدن
BRAIN SURGEON@

Mr.Green

@

*

----------


## formyself

ابجی جان کو برنامش؟؟

----------


## mahTEn

> عملا مشکل اصلی پشت کنکوریا همینه بخصوص اونایی که پارسال خوب خوندن و هم مغرور میشن هم از درس خسته ان 
> انگیزشی ایمان سرورپور ببین
> اما در کل تنها راهش بزور خوندنه
> رتبه تون چند بود؟



فیلمای انگیزشی فقط واسه چند ساعت بهم انگیزه میده بعدشم باز میشم عین روز اول

اتفاقا بیشتر اوقات دارم بزور درس میخونم ک خب چون بزوره و ن از روی علاقه پس طبیعتا کیفیت چندانی نداره مطالعم

والا گاهی وقتا ب حدی ناامید میشم ک از پشت کنکور موندنم بشدت پشیمون میشم من امسال بتونم همون رتبه پارسالمو باز بیارم خیلی هنر کردم دیگه رتبه بهتر پیشکش

رتبمم سه هزارو اندکی (اندکشو ب دلایل امنیتی نمیتونم بگم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## maryam13

> ابجی جان کو برنامش؟؟


صفحه 6و7همین تاپیک

----------


## formyself

دم شما گرم.

----------


## mahTEn

> تقریبا اکثر رتبه های زیر 5000 کنکور 97 که موندن  پشت کنکور همین حسو دارن واقعاهم سخته ولی باید تحمل کرد سربار بودن را(اهنگ چاووشی) 
> شما رتبتون چند شد 97؟


 رتبم 3هزار و خورده ای منطقه 3 

فک کنم تو ی تایپیکی گفته بودید شدید 1600 والا اگه من جای شما بودم با این خستگی ک الان بهم غالب شده همون پردیس جهرمو میرفتم و از شر کنکور خودمو خلاص میکردم  

البته تو شهرما ی نفر با 1500 منطقه 3 در کمال تعجب الان داره پزشکی دولتی میخونه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> این شد کل درسای کنکور 
> اگه واقعا یکی بخونه
> تا عید از هر درس فوقش نصف پیش2 میمونه که یعنی حتی از بودجه بندی قلم چی هم بهتر
> به آزمون جامع سنجش پایه هم میرسه
> مرورم میکنه توی سه هفته اول فروردین بعد شروع میکنه بقیه نخونده ها


منظورتون از 1هفته هایی که وقت گذاشتید هر جلسه چند ساعته؟ مثلا شیمی 1هفته چند جلسه و چند ساعت؟

----------


## khate

> با برنامه *Curer@بخون موفق میشی از مشاوره هاش استفاده کن چن تا کاربر دیگه هم هستن خیلی مفیدن
> BRAIN SURGEON@
> 
> Mr.Green
> 
> @
> 
> *


واقع ازت توقع نداشتم پ اسم منو چرا نگوفتی؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Churchill

> رتبم 3هزار و خورده ای منطقه 3 
> 
> فک کنم تو ی تایپیکی گفته بودید شدید 1600 والا اگه من جای شما بودم با این خستگی ک الان بهم غالب شده همون پردیس جهرمو میرفتم و از شر کنکور خودمو خلاص میکردم  
> 
> البته تو شهرما ی نفر با 1500 منطقه 3 در کمال تعجب الان داره پزشکی دولتی میخونه


در پشتی دانشگاه

----------


## METTIX

> رتبم 3هزار و خورده ای منطقه 3 
> 
> فک کنم تو ی تایپیکی گفته بودید شدید 1600 والا اگه من جای شما بودم با این خستگی ک الان بهم غالب شده همون پردیس جهرمو میرفتم و از شر کنکور خودمو خلاص میکردم  
> 
> البته تو شهرما ی نفر با 1500 منطقه 3 در کمال تعجب الان داره پزشکی دولتی میخونه


بحث نزدیک به 120 میلیون پوله  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
هزینشو میتونیم بدیم ولی خب چه فایده دیگه چیزی نمی مونه که باهاش بشه از زندگی لذت اندکی برد
این که خوبه من با 1700 میشناسم چون بومی خوزستان بوده پزشکی جندی شاپور اورده

----------


## maryam13

> واقع ازت توقع نداشتم پ اسم منو چرا نگوفتی؟


خخخخخ ببخش حالا یادم رفت بیا *khate@*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عزیزم،منظورت از یک هفته فصل اول شیمی،چند ساعته؟؟؟


ببخشید من مدتی نبودم
اینو در اصل خودتون مشخص میکنید و برنامه روزانه میچینید چون افراد متفاوتن
اما مد نظر من حدود هرروز 1.5 ساعت
یا یک روز درمیون 2.5ساعت هست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من دینامیکو میخونم ولی نمیخوام کار و انرژی رو بخونم میشه?
> ویژگی های ماده میشه روش سرمایه گذاری کرد? سخته اسونه?


ویژگی های ماده بسیار آسونه و مسائل حلشون بخصوص اوایل کوتاه حتما بخونید
بعله حتما میشه اما بنظرم حیفه چون کارانرژی اگر دینامیک بلد باشید فصل بسیار راحت کوتاهیه که بنظرم از دستش ندید اما بعله دینامیک پیش نیاز کارانرژی هست اونم خیلی کم اما کارانرژِ پیش نیاز نیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> برای فیزیک و رياضي خودت هم برای کنکور فقط همین قسمت ها رو می خونی؟؟ 
> در ضمن يه دور درصد هات رو بگو لطفا*


غیر من فیزیک اصلا زمان نذاشتم و فقط اول و خازن مدار خوندم که چوبشم خوردم
ادب 72
عربی 85
دینی 60
زبان 48
زمین 16
ریاضی 49
زیست 66
فیزیک 20
شیمی 62

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من الان ک بقولی صفرم چطوری بخونم بتونم پزشکی درام؟؟اصن میشه؟؟؟ کمک کنید دمتون گرم


بستگی به تلاشتون داره
بعله میشه با تلاش زیاد نه شاهزاده وار درس خوندن
برنامه گذاشتم هم یه تاپیک دیگه بود هم صفحه 5و6 همین تاپیک
برنامه های دیگه ایم هستن
در کل سخته اما میشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فیلمای انگیزشی فقط واسه چند ساعت بهم انگیزه میده بعدشم باز میشم عین روز اول
> 
> اتفاقا بیشتر اوقات دارم بزور درس میخونم ک خب چون بزوره و ن از روی علاقه پس طبیعتا کیفیت چندانی نداره مطالعم
> 
> والا گاهی وقتا ب حدی ناامید میشم ک از پشت کنکور موندنم بشدت پشیمون میشم من امسال بتونم همون رتبه پارسالمو باز بیارم خیلی هنر کردم دیگه رتبه بهتر پیشکش
> 
> رتبمم سه هزارو اندکی (اندکشو ب دلایل امنیتی نمیتونم بگم)


انگیزه مثل حمومه شما یبار حموم رفتید قرار نیس تا آخر عمر تمیز باشید باید بصورت مرتب انجام بشه
اوایل یکم با زور یا انگیزشی بخونید کم کم عادی میشه براتون و راحت تر میخونید
منم دقیقا مثل شما الان فکر میکنم اگه رتبه پارسالو بیارم از خوشی سکته میکنم
دارو یا پزشکی پردیس نزدید که رزرو کنید؟

----------


## maryam13

> غیر من فیزیک اصلا زمان نذاشتم و فقط اول و خازن مدار خوندم که چوبشم خوردم
> ادب 72
> عربی 85
> دینی 60
> زبان 48
> زمین 16
> ریاضی 49
> زیست 66
> فیزیک 20
> شیمی 62


خدایی تو چن ماه این درصدا رو کسب کردی هر روز میخوندی یا چن ماه قبل کنکور شروع کردی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منظورتون از 1هفته هایی که وقت گذاشتید هر جلسه چند ساعته؟ مثلا شیمی 1هفته چند جلسه و چند ساعت؟


این بستگی به خود شخص داره یعنی انعطاف داره 
اما نظر من روزی 1.5ساعت یا یک روز درمیان 2.5 ساعت هست
که زیادم هست
باز براساس پایه درسی و حسابی که روی درس باز کردید زمان متغیره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خدایی تو چن ماه این درصدا رو کسب کردی هر روز میخوندی یا چن ماه قبل کنکور شروع کردی؟


شاید باورت نشه اما
کل مهر +10روز آبان+ خرداد تا روز کنکور روزی هم 7ساعت 
بقیه مثلا یکروز 2ساعت میخوندم بعد یع هفته هیچی

----------


## maryam13

> شاید باورت نشه اما
> کل مهر +10روز آبان+ خرداد تا روز کنکور روزی هم 7ساعت 
> بقیه مثلا یکروز 2ساعت میخوندم بعد یع هفته هیچی


دمت گرم تقریبا 3ماه کامل خوندی بجز اون روزایی که 2ساعت میخوندی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دمت گرم تقریبا 3ماه کامل خوندی بجز اون روزایی که 2ساعت میخوندی


نه اون روزارم حساب کردم گفتم 10روز آبان

----------


## maryam13

> نه اون روزارم حساب کردم گفتم 10روز آبان


همین دیگه شایدم اگه پیوسته میخونی به فیزیک هم میرسیدی

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


شاید باورت نشه اما
کل مهر +10روز آبان+ خرداد تا روز کنکور روزی هم 7ساعت 
بقیه مثلا یکروز 2ساعت میخوندم بعد یع هفته هیچی


پایه درسی قوی داشتی احتمالا*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> پایه درسی قوی داشتی احتمالا*


خب پیش عملا درس نخوندم و باعث شد پشت بمونم که سال بعدش میشد کنکور97 من
اما دوم سوم خوب بود (نه عالی.....کلا شب امتحانیم) تیزهوشان درس خوندم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


خب پیش عملا درس نخوندم و باعث شد پشت بمونم که سال بعدش میشد کنکور97 من
اما دوم سوم خوب بود (نه عالی.....کلا شب امتحانیم) تیزهوشان درس خوندم


ایکاش منم از فرصت های زندگیم به درستی استفاده می کردم*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> ایکاش منم از فرصت های زندگیم به درستی استفاده می کردم*


خب الان استفاده کنید

----------


## khate

> خخخخخ ببخش حالا یادم رفت بیا *khate@*


وایییییییی :Yahoo (8):    ..حوصله ندارم دوتا پیام ارسال کنم :Yahoo (21): .میگمCurer تو هر تایپیکی  میزنی خیلی خوب مدیریتش میکنی کاش یه تایپیک ساعت مطالعه هم بزنی همه بیایم اینجا ساعت مطالعه رو بگیم بلکه یکم حس رقابت بینمون  ایجاد شه

----------


## mahTEn

> انگیزه مثل حمومه شما یبار حموم رفتید قرار نیس تا آخر عمر تمیز باشید باید بصورت مرتب انجام بشه
> اوایل یکم با زور یا انگیزشی بخونید کم کم عادی میشه براتون و راحت تر میخونید
> منم دقیقا مثل شما الان فکر میکنم اگه رتبه پارسالو بیارم از خوشی سکته میکنم
> دارو یا پزشکی پردیس نزدید که رزرو کنید؟


ن من اصلا انتخاب رشته نکردم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> وایییییییی   ..حوصله ندارم دوتا پیام ارسال کنم.میگمCurer تو هر تایپیکی  میزنی خیلی خوب مدیریتش میکنی کاش یه تایپیک ساعت مطالعه هم بزنی همه بیایم اینجا ساعت مطالعه رو بگیم بلکه یکم حس رقابت بینمون  ایجاد شه


ممنون عزیزم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
تاپیک ها اصولا استارتری میخواد که خودش فعال باشه 
من خودم زیاد نمیخونم همچین تاپیکی بزنم یکی میخواد منو از تاپیک بندازه بیرون :Yahoo (21): یجورایی حرفی واسه گفتن نخواهم داشتم :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Jerjis

خب یکی به من کمک کنه 
ببینین من کلا تا الان عقب افتادم و با برنامه آزمونم که گاج بوده درست پیش نرفتم و فردا که آزمون دارم هیچی نخوندم چون همش میخوام از اول شروع کنم ولی نمیشه جدا از تنبلی من گیج شدم الان چون آزمون بعدی یه کمع بندی از کل نیم سال اوله و دروس دوم توش تموم میشه و بعد اون سوم شروع میشه 
به نظرتون من چکار کنم دوم رو بیخیال بشم سوم رو محکم بخونم با پیش 2  یا نه کلا جدا بشم تا اسفند که هر سه پایه تموم میشه خودم بخونم و آزمونا رو الکی برم و دفترچه رو بگیرم بعدا به اون دروس رسیدم بزنم ؟؟؟؟
چ کنم ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (68):  :Y (437): 
استارتر ممنون برنامه خوبی چیندی اگه جدا بشم حتما با برنامه تو پیش میرم و البته باید زود تر تموم کنم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام 
من تقریبا فهمیدم چطور برنامه بریزم 
یه سوال 
به نظرتون هر چه تعداد درس بیشتری ( مثلا ۳ درس برای شروع) در  بازه ساعات کمتری خونده بشن ( مثلا ۳ درس در ۴ ساعت یا همچین چیزی) بهتره ؟ 
یعنی مثلا اگه قراره ۴ ساعت بخونم این ۴ ساعت رو روی ۴ درس میزارم تا روی ۳ یا ۲ درس_

----------


## Asma TM

> همچین کسی دارم که مشکلش فقط برنامه باشه؟
> اگه آره من برای برنامه ریزی دروس اختصاصی امروز کمک میکنم
> اما اینا که هی برنامه عوض میکنن و... نه


سلام من هستم :Yahoo (19): ( من تازه اومدم تو این سایت و حتی بلد نیستم تاپیک بزنم و یه سوالی بپرسم :Yahoo (19): ( من هرموقع برنامه ریزی میکنم زمان کم میارم، یَنی زمانِ جبرانی نمیذارم واسه برنامه و اصلا نمیدونم چیکار کنم...  نمیدونم چی رو با تست مرور کنم..  اون همه درس عقب افتادم از قلمچی...   الان چندبارِ آزمون میدم ولی هیچی درست نخوندم :Yahoo (19): (.... ‌تنبل نبودم  بی برنامه بودم  :Yahoo (19): .. اصلا دارم دق میکنم در واقع.   نمیدونم این چیزی که میفرستم میاد تو سایت یا نه.. ولی به من کمک کنین :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## khate

> ممنون عزیزم
> تاپیک ها اصولا استارتری میخواد که خودش فعال باشه 
> من خودم زیاد نمیخونم همچین تاپیکی بزنم یکی میخواد منو از تاپیک بندازه بیرونیجورایی حرفی واسه گفتن نخواهم داشتم


 :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Anne Shirley

سلام
من تا حالا دوبار کنکور دادم و الان دانشجو هستم ولی می خوام برای آخرین بار کنکور بدم
پایه ام صفره
می خواستم ببینم چه جوری برنامه ریزی کنم که هم به درسای دانشگاه برسم هم کنکور
تو یه سری چیزا هم با هم مشترکن مثلا ریاضی 1 توش حد و مشتق و تابع و ...
آمار و احتمال هم ادامه ی آمار و احتمال دبیرستانه همین طور فیزیک 
یه سری هم نا مشترک
ولی مشکلم اینه که حس می کنم باید اول اونایی که مال دبیرستان هست رو بخونم تا بتونم درسای دانشگاه رو متوجه بشم
اما زمان کمی تا شروع امتحانات ترم مونده و خیلی سردر گمم 
نمرات هم خیلی برام مهمه به خاطر تطبیق و ...
اگه راهنماییم کنید ممنون می شم...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خب یکی به من کمک کنه 
> ببینین من کلا تا الان عقب افتادم و با برنامه آزمونم که گاج بوده درست پیش نرفتم و فردا که آزمون دارم هیچی نخوندم چون همش میخوام از اول شروع کنم ولی نمیشه جدا از تنبلی من گیج شدم الان چون آزمون بعدی یه کمع بندی از کل نیم سال اوله و دروس دوم توش تموم میشه و بعد اون سوم شروع میشه 
> به نظرتون من چکار کنم دوم رو بیخیال بشم سوم رو محکم بخونم با پیش 2  یا نه کلا جدا بشم تا اسفند که هر سه پایه تموم میشه خودم بخونم و آزمونا رو الکی برم و دفترچه رو بگیرم بعدا به اون دروس رسیدم بزنم ؟؟؟؟
> چ کنم ؟؟؟
> استارتر ممنون برنامه خوبی چیندی اگه جدا بشم حتما با برنامه تو پیش میرم و البته باید زود تر تموم کنم


خواهش میکنم
ببین میتونی همزمان با پیش2 و سوم میتونی دوم رو جدا بخونی؟
جدا شدن از آزمون ریسکه یکم ممکنه تنبلی کنی ببین میتونی یا نه
اگه میتونی برسونی دوم رو با آزمون بخون اگه نتونستی جدا شو

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _سلام 
> من تقریبا فهمیدم چطور برنامه بریزم 
> یه سوال 
> به نظرتون هر چه تعداد درس بیشتری ( مثلا ۳ درس برای شروع) در  بازه ساعات کمتری خونده بشن ( مثلا ۳ درس در ۴ ساعت یا همچین چیزی) بهتره ؟ 
> یعنی مثلا اگه قراره ۴ ساعت بخونم این ۴ ساعت رو روی ۴ درس میزارم تا روی ۳ یا ۲ درس_


این بستگی به فرد داره
اما بنظرم بهرته برای هر درس اختصاصی حداقل 1.5ساعت باشه وگرنه انگار شروع نکرده که وارد بحث بشی بفهمی چی به چیه وقت تمومه
حالا ببین روحیه ات تکرار رو بیشتر میپسنده یا تنوع رو

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> من تا حالا دوبار کنکور دادم و الان دانشجو هستم ولی می خوام برای آخرین بار کنکور بدم
> پایه ام صفره
> می خواستم ببینم چه جوری برنامه ریزی کنم که هم به درسای دانشگاه برسم هم کنکور
> تو یه سری چیزا هم با هم مشترکن مثلا ریاضی 1 توش حد و مشتق و تابع و ...
> آمار و احتمال هم ادامه ی آمار و احتمال دبیرستانه همین طور فیزیک 
> یه سری هم نا مشترک
> ولی مشکلم اینه که حس می کنم باید اول اونایی که مال دبیرستان هست رو بخونم تا بتونم درسای دانشگاه رو متوجه بشم
> اما زمان کمی تا شروع امتحانات ترم مونده و خیلی سردر گمم 
> ...


شما فرض کنید یه دانش آموزید و وقتتون کمه
درسای دانشگاهو توی کلاس بخونی یاد بگیرید لازم نباشه توی بقیه روز خیلی کار کنید بعد ادامه روز درس کنکور بخونید
روزی یکساعت بذارید عمومی هارو چرخشی بخونید
خیلیا بخاطر پایه ضعیف مجبورن اول رو بخونن پس تنها نیستید ...بهتره یسری مباحثو حذف کنید تا به کل چیزایی که قراره بخونید تسلط بهتری پیدا کنید
بهتره توی فرجه سه روز به خواندن دروس دانشگاه و چهارروز به کنکور
در ضمن یچیز یادتون باشه قبل اینکه تطبیق مهم باشه شما اول باید قبول شید ... پس اگه هدفتون کنکوره واقعا انقد غرق دانشگاه نشید که کنکورو نتونید بخونید

----------


## Jerjis

> خواهش میکنم
> ببین میتونی همزمان با پیش2 و سوم میتونی دوم رو جدا بخونی؟
> جدا شدن از آزمون ریسکه یکم ممکنه تنبلی کنی ببین میتونی یا نه
> اگه میتونی برسونی دوم رو با آزمون بخون اگه نتونستی جدا شو


اونطوری خیلی پیچیده میشه مطالب یه بدی که داره مثلا شیمی دوم رو باید خونده باشه تا وارد سوم بشی و من که مثلا واکنش نویسی بلد نیستم یهو با استو کیومتری و مساِئلش به مشکل میخورم 
ولی همین دوکاره دیگه ممنون ازراهنماییت 
امیدوارم موفق بشی امسال  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahTEn

> خب یکی به من کمک کنه 
> ببینین من کلا تا الان عقب افتادم و با برنامه آزمونم که گاج بوده درست پیش نرفتم و فردا که آزمون دارم هیچی نخوندم چون همش میخوام از اول شروع کنم ولی نمیشه جدا از تنبلی من گیج شدم الان چون آزمون بعدی یه کمع بندی از کل نیم سال اوله و دروس دوم توش تموم میشه و بعد اون سوم شروع میشه 
> به نظرتون من چکار کنم دوم رو بیخیال بشم سوم رو محکم بخونم با پیش 2  یا نه کلا جدا بشم تا اسفند که هر سه پایه تموم میشه خودم بخونم و آزمونا رو الکی برم و دفترچه رو بگیرم بعدا به اون دروس رسیدم بزنم ؟؟؟؟
> 
> چ کنم ؟؟؟
> استارتر ممنون برنامه خوبی چیندی اگه جدا بشم حتما با برنامه تو پیش میرم و البته باید زود تر تموم کنم



جدا شدن از ازمون خیلی ریسکه
90%افرادی ک از ازمون جدا میشن تا عقب افتادگیاشونو جبران کنن خیلی زود ناامیدی و تنبلی بهشون غالب میشه و اون حس رقابتی ک قبلا داشتن از بین میره و ساعت مطالعشون افت میکنه مگر اینکه اون شخص انگیزه و اراده ی خیلی قویی داشته باشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

از فردا 15 هفته طلایی قبل عید شروع میشه

----------


## khate

> بهتره برنامه این دو درس منظم و از پیش تعیین شده باشه چون میلی به خوندنشون نداری یکیشو بذار بعنوان الوین درسی که میخونی صب و بعدش درس مورد علاقه تو بذار
> نگو من هرجور حسم بکشه میخونم برای دروسی که بهشون توجه داری اینکار درسته اما برای درسایی که خوشت نمیاد یا توجهت کمه بهتره یه تایم دقیق باشه و خودمو مجبور کنی و بعدش درس مورد علاقه ات بذاری
> یه حجم تعریف کنی برای خوندنش و بخونی
> یکی از درس هارم نگه دار وقتی پرانرزی تری در طول روز
> ریاضی بهتره یک روز در میان و اگه ضعیف هر روز باشه
> شیمی هم همچنین


امروز این حرفتو  عمل کردم خیییییلی خوووب  بود اول شیمی ک دوس نداشتمو  خوندم بعد دیدم ان قد غرقش  شدم دلم نیومد تمومش کنم بر مف سراغ زیست :Yahoo (106):  مرسی ک کمکم کردی با راهنماییات ایشالا  خودتم  موفق شی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> امروز این حرفتو  عمل کردم خیییییلی خوووب  بود اول شیمی ک دوس نداشتمو  خوندم بعد دیدم ان قد غرقش  شدم دلم نیومد تمومش کنم بر مف سراغ زیست مرسی ک کمکم کردی با راهنماییات ایشالا  خودتم  موفق شی


 :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (8): 
ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## METTIX

> از فردا 15 هفته طلایی قبل عید شروع میشه


بله قبل عید خیلی مهمه که تموم کنی و بتونی از 15 فروردین ب بعد جمع بندی رو شروع کنی با تست زیاد 
قطعا اممسال کنکوری سخت تراز پارسال واسه قبول شدن 3 رشته تاپ هست و رقابت وحشتناک بین نظام قدیم (با سوالای سخت تر و مباحث سخت تر مثلا سقوط ازاد فیزیک) و نظام جدید

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


بله قبل عید خیلی مهمه که تموم کنی و بتونی از 15 فروردین ب بعد جمع بندی رو شروع کنی با تست زیاد 
قطعا اممسال کنکوری سخت تراز پارسال واسه قبول شدن 3 رشته تاپ هست و رقابت وحشتناک بین نظام قدیم (با سوالای سخت تر و مباحث سخت تر مثلا سقوط ازاد فیزیک) و نظام جدید


همونی ک گفته قبل عید باید همه درسارو تموم کنی کی بود ؟
یا همونی ک گفته عید باید جمع بندی کنی ؟

این ی اشتباه فقط !

و خیلی ها هم ب خاطر همین اشتباه دست از درس خوندن میکشن !
چون فک میکنن دیگ همه چیو از دست دادن !_

----------


## Dayi javad

_ما تو کشاورزی  نظرهای مختلفی داریم
مثلا طرف پیام داده بود تو یک گروه ک گفتن زعفران تازه کشت سال اول بعد گل دیگ نباید آب بدی تا پیاز و خاک خودشون با هم داداشی بشن ! 

یا یکی میگفت گفتن ب جز کود ازت ( نیتروژن ک تو کتابای درسی هم هست و باعث رشد سبزینگی گیاه میشه) نباید سال اول کود دیگ ای بدی !


اینا همش ی سری اشتباهات ک باعث میشه ی عده بزنن امید سال دیگ خودشونم از بین ببرن !

حالا کنکور هم شده ! همین !
هر کسی ی وقت تعیین کرده !
فلان ماه واس جمع بندی
فلان ماه باید تموم شه
فلان ماه باید شروع شه 
فلان ماه باید کم خوند 
فلان ماه زیاد خوند !_

----------


## METTIX

> _
> همونی ک گفته قبل عید باید همه درسارو تموم کنی کی بود ؟
> یا همونی ک گفته عید باید جمع بندی کنی ؟
> 
> این ی اشتباه فقط !
> 
> و خیلی ها هم ب خاطر همین اشتباه دست از درس خوندن میکشن !
> چون فک میکنن دیگ همه چیو از دست دادن !_


عزیز من با ایشون صحبت کردم چون شرایظش رو میدونم مثل خودم هست و تقریبا رو درسا مسلطه دوتامون میتونیم تا عید مباحثو تموم کنیم
نسخه واسه بقیه نپیچیدم

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> _
> همونی ک گفته قبل عید باید همه درسارو تموم کنی کی بود ؟
> یا همونی ک گفته عید باید جمع بندی کنی ؟
> 
> این ی اشتباه فقط !
> 
> و خیلی ها هم ب خاطر همین اشتباه دست از درس خوندن میکشن !
> چون فک میکنن دیگ همه چیو از دست دادن !_


باید اقرار کنم دو خط اول رو که خوندم منتظر بودم در ادامش بگی همونو ... :Yahoo (4): ) واقعا شرمنده به خاطر همچین نگاهی ولی خب همه چی مهیا بود:d

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


عزیز من با ایشون صحبت کردم چون شرایظش رو میدونم مثل خودم هست و تقریبا رو درسا مسلطه دوتامون میتونیم تا عید مباحثو تموم کنیم
نسخه واسه بقیه نپیچیدم


پس منتظر نتیجه شما هستم !!
دقیقا مرداد یا شهریور 98 همین تاپیک منو تگ کن ببینم نتیجت چی شد !!_

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ToPHaTt3aR


باید اقرار کنم دو خط اول رو که خوندم منتظر بودم در ادامش بگی همونو ...) واقعا شرمنده به خاطر همچین نگاهی ولی خب همه چی مهیا بود:d





ن دیگ اینقد بی ادب نیستم 
ک همونو ...

در اصل  همون مارو ....

نه ک ما  اونو ....

!!!!!!!!!!!


ان شالله هر کی زحمت میکشه نتیجه بگیره ! تو هر شرایطی و هر زمانی !

هیشکی دلش نمیخاد نتیجش بد شه هیشکی !
ی برنامه ریزی خوب و منطقی داشته باشن موفق میشن !

آدم وقتی حوصله ی کاریو داره عقلشو نداره

وقتی عقلشو داره حوصلشو نداره !

یکی هم مث من نه عقلشو داره ن حوصلشو ن وقتشو_

----------


## METTIX

> _
> پس منتظر نتیجه شما هستم !!
> دقیقا مرداد یا شهریور 98 همین تاپیک منو تگ کن ببینم نتیجت چی شد !!_


من 1600 کنکور 97 شدم 
شما هم نتیجتو بفرس منم تگ کن

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط METTIX


من 1600 کنکور 97 شدم 
شما هم نتیجتو بفرس منم تگ کن


من کنکوری نیستم! 
 1600 کنکور شدی ب خاطر اینکه قبل عید تموم کردی ؟

اگ اره خب پس ت باید رتبه دو رقمی می آوردی 
اگ نه و تمون نکردی پس تو باید رتبه 5 رقمی می آوردی ؟

الان اینا دلیل میشه واس قبل عید تموم کردن ؟

حالا یا تو یا هر کس دیگ!

1600 97 شدی درست

اما دلیلی هم نداره کنکور 98 حتما بهتر بشی !

پس درستو بخون و تکبر حرف نزن !_

----------


## MehranWilson

*تعیین هدف = برنامه ریزی متناسب با اون هدف 
کاش حداقل میدونستیم به چه رشته ای علاقه داریم..تا متناسب با اون و متناسب با ویژگی های خودمون برنامه بریزیم
والا ما همش میخوایم با کمترین زحمت به بهترین نتیجه برسیم...اینجوری نمیشه*

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ن دیگ اینقد بی ادب نیستم 
> ک همونو ...
> 
> در اصل  همون مارو ....
> ...


خوبه دیگه میدونی دقیقا قراره چه کاری رو انجام ندی! این یه فضیلته

----------


## Neo.Healer

اینم از شانس من
دوروز پیش دندونم بدجور درد گرفت حالا رفتم دندونپزشک امروز عکسمو دیده میگه سه تا دندونات باید عصب کشی بشی دوتاشم کارشون سخته دوسه روز فقط برای یکیشون وقت لازمه
الانم موندم دردشو تحمل کنم تابستون برم یا الان برم 
اه کل تابستون درد نکرده الان یادش افتاده

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


اینم از شانس من
دوروز پیش دندونم بدجور درد گرفت حالا رفتم دندونپزشک امروز عکسمو دیده میگه سه تا دندونات باید عصب کشی بشی دوتاشم کارشون سخته دوسه روز فقط برای یکیشون وقت لازمه
الانم موندم دردشو تحمل کنم تابستون برم یا الان برم 
اه کل تابستون درد نکرده الان یادش افتاده


عصب کشی فوقش سه روز وقتت رو بگيره ولی اگه عصب کشی نکنی تا روز کنکور درد داری*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> عصب کشی فوقش سه روز وقتت رو بگيره ولی اگه عصب کشی نکنی تا روز کنکور درد داری*


گف برای دوتاشون هر کدوم سه روز اون یکی هم دو روز 
سرجمع میشه 8روز :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): یعنی 8روز من نصف روزو از دست میدم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


گف برای دوتاشون هر کدوم سه روز اون یکی هم دو روز 
سرجمع میشه 8روزیعنی 8روز من نصف روزو از دست میدم


بهتره تا درستش نکنی و تا روز کنکور و سر جلسه درد داشته باشی*

----------


## Churchill

میری یه لکه که رو دندونت هست رو درست کنی باز میکنه چهار فرغون میریزه بیرون از داخلش  معلوم نیست میخوای پر کنی یا شناژ کنی اینا همش به کنار هزینش به کنار لامصب هر دندون رو 300 تومن میگیرن

----------


## tari2000

دوستان  :Yahoo (2):  من صفر نیستم...ولی وضعیتم معمولی رو به پایینه...میانگین تراز قلمچیم حدود 6100 هست...نظام قدیمم...هدفمم خیلی خیلی به نسبت ترازم رویاییه...به دلیل یه مشکل که اگه خدا بخواد تا اخر این هفته حل میشه، این سه هفته ی اخرو یه جورایی از دست دادم...میدونم هنوز برای ناامیدی زوده، ولی یکم دارم از خودم ناامید میشم...آزمون 2 آذر ترازم 6292 بود ولی به خاطر نخوندن 16 آذر 5810 شدم و الان خیلی حالم بده...برای شروع مجدد (و خیلی قوی تر...در حدی که ترازام به حدود 7000 برسه یا حتی بالاتر) چیکار کنم؟  :Yahoo (2):  دلم میخواد بمیرم...ترازام تا الان نسبت به پارسال پیشرفت خاصی نداشتن و میترسم رتبم به جای این که سه رقمی (که ایده المه) بشه همون 4،5 هزار پارسال...  :Yahoo (19):  هررر توصیه ای که به نظرتون موثر میاد بگین توروخدا... اینقدر این سه هفته گریه کردم (هم برای این مشکل درسی ، هم اون مشکلی که مسبب این اوضاع شد) که...  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میری یه لکه که رو دندونت هست رو درست کنی باز میکنه چهار فرغون میریزه بیرون از داخلش  معلوم نیست میخوای پر کنی یا شناژ کنی اینا همش به کنار هزینش به کنار لامصب هر دندون رو 300 تومن میگیرن


به من گف دوتا دندونم شرایطش خاصه.....هرکدوم مجزا 700تومن
اما خیلی خوبه دندون پزشکی حیف که متنفرم ازین شغل....صب 10 میاد وسطش نهار میره و شب تا 8 هست توی همین مدت کمم کلی درآمدشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دوستان  من صفر نیستم...ولی وضعیتم معمولی رو به پایینه...میانگین تراز قلمچیم حدود 6100 هست...نظام قدیمم...هدفمم خیلی خیلی به نسبت ترازم رویاییه...به دلیل یه مشکل که اگه خدا بخواد تا اخر این هفته حل میشه، این سه هفته ی اخرو یه جورایی از دست دادم...میدونم هنوز برای ناامیدی زوده، ولی یکم دارم از خودم ناامید میشم...آزمون 2 آذر ترازم 6292 بود ولی به خاطر نخوندن 16 آذر 5810 شدم و الان خیلی حالم بده...برای شروع مجدد (و خیلی قوی تر...در حدی که ترازام به حدود 7000 برسه یا حتی بالاتر) چیکار کنم؟  دلم میخواد بمیرم...ترازام تا الان نسبت به پارسال پیشرفت خاصی نداشتن و میترسم رتبم به جای این که سه رقمی (که ایده المه) بشه همون 4،5 هزار پارسال...  هررر توصیه ای که به نظرتون موثر میاد بگین توروخدا... اینقدر این سه هفته گریه کردم (هم برای این مشکل درسی ، هم اون مشکلی که مسبب این اوضاع شد) که...


خودت میگی نخوندی و شدی 5800 پس فکرشو نکن 
از الان سفت بچسب به درسا زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و عربی روشون تاکید داشته باش مضاعف بخون
عمومی ها توجه کن توی قلم چی مهم نیس اما برای کنکور واقعا تاثیر داره حتی گاهی بیشتر اختصاصیا ...بیخیال شو ضرایب و ارقام روی کاغذو...تجربه مهمتره
ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت بالا ببر و فقط بخون
وضعیت ترازت واسه این موقع از سال خوبه و میتونی برسونی
انقد فکر 7هزار تراز نباش دیدی یهو سر همین و حسرتاش عقب موندی...مگه کنکور نتیجه رو با تراز قلم چی میده؟ اونم با اینهمه تقلب و...
همین امسال یه رتبه سه رقمی شهر ما میانگین ترازش 6300 بود و تراز 7100مون شده رتبه 4000

----------


## Mysterious

میشه بگید عربیو از کجا شروع کنم خوندن؟
میخوام فیلمای آلارو هم ببینم ولی خیلی پراکنده س برنامم واسش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> میشه بگید عربیو از کجا شروع کنم خوندن؟
> میخوام فیلمای آلارو هم ببینم ولی خیلی پراکنده س برنامم واسش


دقیقا از جلسه اول آلا یعنی اول دبیرستان درس1 شروع کنید تا آخر چون عربی درسی پیوسته اس و باید به ترتیب خونده بشه
فقط وسط ناصح زاده میره روی ترجمه بهتره اونو جدا کار کنید نه وسط برنامه

----------


## Saturn8

> میشه بگید عربیو از کجا شروع کنم خوندن؟
> میخوام فیلمای آلارو هم ببینم ولی خیلی پراکنده س برنامم واسش


سلام راه چارتون خوندن این تاپیکه
http://forum.konkur.in/thread53145.html

----------


## tari2000

> خودت میگی نخوندی و شدی 5800 پس فکرشو نکن 
> از الان سفت بچسب به درسا زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و عربی روشون تاکید داشته باش مضاعف بخون
> عمومی ها توجه کن توی قلم چی مهم نیس اما برای کنکور واقعا تاثیر داره حتی گاهی بیشتر اختصاصیا ...بیخیال شو ضرایب و ارقام روی کاغذو...تجربه مهمتره
> ساعت مطالعه و کیفیت بالا ببر و فقط بخون
> وضعیت ترازت واسه این موقع از سال خوبه و میتونی برسونی
> انقد فکر 7هزار تراز نباش دیدی یهو سر همین و حسرتاش عقب موندی...مگه کنکور نتیجه رو با تراز قلم چی میده؟ اونم با اینهمه تقلب و...
> همین امسال یه رتبه سه رقمی شهر ما میانگین ترازش 6300 بود و تراز 7100مون شده رتبه 4000


ممنون سعي ميكنم درست كنم اوضاعو 
دعا كنين برام !

----------

